# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  طيور تأكل ميلك شيك !!

## mohamed73

قرر أحدهم أن يشرب *الميلك شيك* milkshake  في مقاهي كينز لاند Queensland ب*استراليا* ، ولكن تركها فقط 60 ثانية ، فكانت كافية لأن تنقض *مجموعة* من البغباوات الملونة على الكأس الللذيذ ، وبدأت بتذوقه وشربه كله تماما ، وتم التقاط الصور لهم وهم يشربون الشراب المنعش .

----------


## عصام البرغثي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

